# Vinyl flooring subfloor



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

What is the easiest sub floor over concrete?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

A subfloor is anything under your "final" floor. So.....you wouldn't generally have a subfloor on concrete. (there are some instances where you would) A plywood floor would be considered a subfloor.

If you mean easiest floor on top of concrete, just stain and seal it for a durable floor. Vinyl sheet flooring isn't necessarily for the beginner. Tiles look like garbage. You could do a laminate. Possibilities are endless really. Time, budget, skills are all concerns.

You can use ardex to level the concrete if you are putting down vinyl, or a number of other self levelers...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

SaltyTX said:


> You can use ardex to level the concrete


Over concrete, ^this^ should be all you need to "prepare/level" it for the finished product flooring. Would be needed for wood, pergo, vinyl but not for carpet or ceramic tile.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I was thinking or using a vinyl Allure flooring. It looks like laminate but it is waterproof.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have changed my mind after reading some other forum posts about vinyl flooring.


----------



## mark500 (May 2, 2012)

I would like to suggest you hardwood flooring. Its life is more than other flooring. If you are thinking about to install hardwood flooring over concrete, first confirm that there isn't any moisture issue. You can go through the engineering hardwood floor which is easily glued with cement and low cost.

____________________
hardwood flooring toronto


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

If you decide to put down laminate, Sam's Club has some nice ones. I just put it down in my living room, hall, and bedroom. You're welcome to come see it in person, if that helps. 12.3mm + attached pad.


----------



## Custom Flat (Dec 21, 2007)

*Flooring*

For wet areas use hardie board for a subfloor. For other areas go with a sub floor using door skin. It works great and easy to install.


----------

